# Recommendations for immersion blenders



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Was wondering if anyone has some recommendations for home immersion blenders. I like the kitchenaid 5 speed but have concerns based on some photos I saw on Amazon. This model made in Italy has good reviews and quite a bit more watts.

Miallegro 9090 Mitutto 550-Watt Immersion Hand Blender, Professional-style


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow! That sure looks like a honey!
My husband bought me a Braun a few years back
The one objection that I had with it was that the shaft is white plastic, it stains easily.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Yeah the kitchenaid has a removal shaft and is dishwasher safe.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The best I've seen for a home kitchen are the Waring and the Bamix -- both light-duty, small, blenders designed for commercial use. Neither has the sort of attachments you see with the "home" appliances. The Bamix is a bit stronger, and more expensive, while the Waring is plenty good enough.

I owned a Braun for years and it worked fine. The white plastic did stain, but I don't care. Although it didn't need actually need replacing I thought I'd get a Waring, but my wife bought the top of the line Cuisinart. Also, fine. I'd still rather have the Waring or the Bamix for the status more than anything else.

We -- or to be more accurate -- I, don't use a stick blender much, so perhaps I'm insufficiently critical. 

It's just a stick blender. Don't lose too much sleep over the choice.

BDL


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Love the Bamix, not so much the Waring. We've used a few Waring commercial versions and somehow the things I want to puree don't really smooth out enough.

For home use I like the Braun with that mini-food processor-great for chopping up bits of garlic&herbs, grinding bits of hard spices, rice and such.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow that's a dandy Nicko! The Miallegro 9090 has a lot of good reviews on Amazon and it's not overly expensive. I have a Braun I picked up about four years ago at Costco on a special deal for around $20. It's still kicking and came with similar accessories as yours (but not nearly as nice). My Braun has a removable shaft and it's been going in the dish machine since it was new. I haven't had any problems with staining but mine gets pretty light use. Mostly I use the bowl for garlic when I'm in a hurry.

Dave


----------

